
We Need an Ad-tervention - papercruncher
https://medium.com/@arkaray/we-need-an-ad-tervention-and-we-need-it-now-9d7c0ae18364
======
impossyble
I use AdBlock+ and cant go back to regular browsing without it. Even with
flash disabled, without ad block load times are huge and life is miserable

